# My 2002 Altima won't star



## djanisco (Feb 5, 2012)

I changed the head gasket in my car. But when we tried to start this car, it has failed. We changed the sparking plugs, fuel pump and a few others. It is still not start (initial start failure).

What may be the possible cause(s), please?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The new head gasket is installed upside down.


----------

